# Redundant Colon, Does Anyone Have This? Could THis Be the Key?



## 16874 (Mar 27, 2007)

Hey guys,I've had a hellacious week with IBS so here I am posting again. The gas pains have been so horribly bad that I can barely bend over at times. Then the pain will move to my sides, or I'll get the sensation that the front of my stomach is being stretched out. It makes no sense to me because I've been releasing massive amounts of gas as well so you would think the pain would go away eventually.The only thing I have to go on is the fact that the doctor said I have a redundant colon. Unfortunately, I can find little information online about this problem. Just one vague story about a woman that had part of her colon removed and she felt a lot better. My only working theory is that this colon may have suddenly changed in shape or position, and now it is in a real twisty position causing gas bubbles to get trapped. The upper back pain could be the high bend of the colon trapping gas. This could explain why my stools no longer come out thick and solid anymore. The extra long colon causes slower food transit time which gives my body more time to fill up with painful gas. I made an interesting discovery Thursday morning. Some of the food that I ate on Tuesday nite came out which could mean that my transit time is about 36 hours. It still doesn't explain why literally overnight, I suddenly went from mild IBS D to IBS C which massive gas pains. My only thought is that I may have ate too much food and stretched out my colon.Even if redundant colon is my problem, it doesn't look like doctors can help. The surgery option doesn't sound too promising. The crazy thing is my body is so tied to my mental mood. If I fear something then it will usuually come true. If I'm fear that the severe pains will not end, by golly they will not. Anyone else losing their mind over this? lol


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The problem is a fair number of people with redundant colon have no symptoms at all. So I do not think it is the cause of IBS or other symptoms.36 hours is a completely normal transit time. The range is 16-72.I do think for people that get IBS having more than the usual amount of colon may mean there is more to be irritable. However people with normal amounts of colon can have extremely severe IBS.I don't think you can stretch out your colon with too much food, especially since it is designed to have 1-3 days worth of meal residue in it.Usually they only do colon removal when people have colonic inertia. So instead of a transit time of a few days they tend to have transit times measured in weeks.K.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Extra loop dosen't help.A G.I. told me.That's all he did lol.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2007)

Oh I NEVER go on this thread - but saw this posting - me, me, me - I went for all the tests - colonscopy, virtual colonscopy in October 2005 - and thats what they found - an extra loop in my descending colon and thats what cause my problems. I'm very, very lucky - my IBS is very mild - a mite of constipation (but my diet isn't all it could be - lets be honest) and wind - really thats about it. My consultant - the nicest man in the known universe - said "right see you on your 53rd birthday" (don't know why) - which is about 8 years from now.So - you are NOT alone - shall us form the SOPSWARLC (Socieity of poor sods with a right lazy colon) - catchy little number isn't it!!!!!Sue


----------



## Karen29809 (Jan 10, 2007)

SueV said:


> Oh I NEVER go on this thread - but saw this posting - me, me, me - I went for all the tests - colonscopy, virtual colonscopy in October 2005 - and thats what they found - an extra loop in my descending colon and thats what cause my problems. I'm very, very lucky - my IBS is very mild - a mite of constipation (but my diet isn't all it could be - lets be honest) and wind - really thats about it. My consultant - the nicest man in the known universe - said "right see you on your 53rd birthday" (don't know why) - which is about 8 years from now.So - you are NOT alone - shall us form the SOPSWARLC (Socieity of poor sods with a right lazy colon) - catchy little number isn't it!!!!!Sue


----------



## Karen29809 (Jan 10, 2007)

I was also found to have a redundant colon when I had a colonoscopy in 2004. Was looking for a solution/cause of my symptoms, of course the only outcome was what I already knew, IBS, except now I have that extra foot of colon to worry about.I have also heard of people who had their "extra" removed and feel much better, but my doctor just tells me that is MAJOR surgery. Gee, really?The only thing I ever found that worked for me is NOT GOING TO WORK. I am better on weekends, vacations, etc. Unfortunately this is not an option. I take family leave to cut my hours to 32 per week; it is not enough but I get by.


----------



## 16874 (Mar 27, 2007)

Karen29809 said:


> I was also found to have a redundant colon when I had a colonoscopy in 2004. Was looking for a solution/cause of my symptoms, of course the only outcome was what I already knew, IBS, except now I have that extra foot of colon to worry about.I have also heard of people who had their "extra" removed and feel much better, but my doctor just tells me that is MAJOR surgery. Gee, really?The only thing I ever found that worked for me is NOT GOING TO WORK. I am better on weekends, vacations, etc. Unfortunately this is not an option. I take family leave to cut my hours to 32 per week; it is not enough but I get by.


You sound like me, Karen. I usually do feel pain free at home on weekends, wearing loose clothes and sleeping. The pains tend to hit me at work when I am sitting at my desk. Last June, I was even able to enjoy being IBS free for almost 2 weeks. I had absolutely no pain, normal thick bowel movements, but then I had a ridiculously stressful week at work, and the pains returned. Stress and the fact that I am hypersensitive about my body are big contributing factors. The pain was so bad today that I am going to ask my employer if I can take a 2 week leave of absence. The timing is awful, and it could lead to me losing my job. SInce I have tons of medical bills from IBS, I can't afford that either.


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

I just had a colonoscopy yesterday and found out I have a redundant colon too. I wonder whether I had this the other times I had colonoscopies, or whether it's just a problem that's developed within the past few years. The funny thing is, as long as I take a probiotic like Culturelle, and either a Fibercon cap or ducosate sodium (stool softener) with dinner, I have a somewhat normal stool almost every day. But I do have to watch what I eat, and I always have a lot of bloating and gas with some cramping.I have a life-threatening allergy to almost every antibiotic there is (they close my throat). So just the thought that I could someday need surgery for this (if it gets worse) really scares me. The doctor didn't say much about it, just that I had it. I guess I could go in and ask for more information. Right now, I'm just hoping it won't get worse, or that I won't get a twisted bowel or something. A friend of mine said that if I had a longer colon, it could get twisted and blocked. (Nice thing for a friend to say when I'm already concerned, right?_Anyway, I'm hoping that some of you can give me the benefit of your experience, especially since surgery isn't a very likely option for me. (Unless a new kind of antibiotic I can take safely is developed in the future.) Advice or info, anyone? I'm kind of frightened right now.


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm bumping up this thread, hoping more people will respond. Maybe we'll get some help with how to deal with it so it doesn't get worse?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

If you go on a forum of diverticulosis you will find people who have their sigmoid colon removed.Sometimes people benefit from it,sometimes it's not 100% perfect.


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

I have a redundant colon too, and not much information about it. I've had IBS-c for years and now have reflux (GERD) besides. My local doctor says that it can develop after years of constipation. Even years ago, in my pre-redundant colon days, I had increased gas. One x-ray then showed numerous gas pockets throughout my whole lower intestine. My doctor said it was no wonder I had cramping sometimes, that I had the most gas pockets he'd ever seen.No mention was made of redundant colon until I had my fourth colonoscopy two years ago. The doctor said my colon had more twists and turns too. In the last few months, I've developed PVCs (premature ventricular heart contractions). The heartbeats are almost the most irregular an hour or so after I eat, especially in the evening. I'm wondering whether there's a digestive connection (colonic activity and gas). Will be seeing a cardiologist in a few weeks and intend to ask, although my local doctor thinks I'm wrong, and the cardiologist will probably dismiss my ideas.I'm an unlikely candidate for corrective surgery (should I ever need it), since almost every antibiotic out there closes my throat. Ventilators used during surgery are a real risk these days, too, because of MRSA staph. So, I guess this is something I'll have to just live with and deal with. Actually, the surgery for this is no picnic, according to someone I know. Pretty nasty recovery period for him.I'll check here from time to time, to see whether you or anyone else has learned a little more about this problem. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Old Man (Feb 21, 2011)

Kathleen M. said:


> The problem is a fair number of people with redundant colon have no symptoms at all. So I do not think it is the cause of IBS or other symptoms.36 hours is a completely normal transit time. The range is 16-72.I do think for people that get IBS having more than the usual amount of colon may mean there is more to be irritable. However people with normal amounts of colon can have extremely severe IBS.I don't think you can stretch out your colon with too much food, especially since it is designed to have 1-3 days worth of meal residue in it.Usually they only do colon removal when people have colonic inertia. So instead of a transit time of a few days they tend to have transit times measured in weeks.K.


----------



## berkleyc (Jul 4, 2013)

I just had a virtual colonoscopy last week and everything was normal except the redundancy near the splenic flexure. That is where all my symptoms are. I get bloated there and it is very uncomfortable. I have been extremely constipated in the last two months which is rare for me. I usually go every day, usually on the constipated side of things, and tend to not go as much during the weekend.

I have been on Miralax the last few weeks and has helped a lot with the transit but dont want to have to depend on it. Usually a combination of probiotics and yogurt and fruit has helped to keep me regular.

I had a colonoscopy a year and a half ago and they really did not find anything, then a barium swallow test did show an irregularity near the splenic flexure and now this virtual colonoscopy confirmed the redundancy. Good to know at least what it is. As long as i am regular I dont mind the occasional discomfort and gas. I hope however that the redundancy near the splenic flexure doesnt make me prone to the colon twisting or voluvus.


----------



## expat (Jul 1, 2014)

After years of suffering from gas and bloating, I have discovered that I have a long colon. Medication hasn't helped, but I have discovered a probiotic called Kefir which is easier to use than Yogurt and more effective. It comes in sachets from health food shops and you simply sprinkle onto milk, cover and leave for 24 hours until it forms a yogurt like consistency. When you reach the bottom of the jug, just top up with more milk and you can reuse the culture several times before you need to make a new batch. As there's no messing about heating up milk to the required temperature as in yogurt, it's simple to make.

As far as constipation is concerned, I find brown linseeds invaluable. I soak them overnight in half a glass of water, add to a glass of the fermented Kefir and make myself a milkshake for breakfast by adding fruit and honey and blitzing.

Hope it helps.


----------

